# Goat in heat or goin into labor???



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys just checked on my goats and the two does of mine that are supposed to be pregnant have discharge again their rears. My buck isn't seeming like its heat discharge. It doesn't look bloody like a miscarriage. Is there anyway to tell between labor discharge, heat discharge, or miscarriage discharge (other than seeing blood in it)????? 
Also How do you feel for ligaments?? I think I know what to feel but I'm not for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a great video for checking ligaments:
http://store.firmeadowllc.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=376

Hope this helps! Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Showing us a photo would be helpful.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's dark at my house but if I can see if u can get a light and get pics. If I can't I'll just keep a good eye on her until tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It could be the plug, which appears anytime from two months to a couple hours before kidding. Or it could be the start of labor, are they contracting or are they filling up with milk? Can you see/feel kids?
If the buck isn't interested, I would guess one of the above reasons....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It looks like her udder is a little more filled than yesterday. She seems like everything is normal. And no I can't see kids moving but I'm fixing to go check her again right now to see if I can see anything like kids kicking or if she is going into labor, to check my other goat to see if her milk it filling.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey one of my pregnant goats ligaments seem to be disappearing. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Update: went out there again and I saw a good amount of movement in both goats stomach. Their ligs feel like they are starting to disappear. And the black ones udder feels hard. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Aww Good Luck!! I hope you have babies by morning 
My goats are due in 3 weeks!! They have had discharge on and off for about a week.. If her udder is Hard I bet she is close?!? Fingers crossed!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She hasn't had them yet. But she wouldn't let me see her back end or feel her ligaments. Hopefully she will have the babies soon it's a really good day to.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if it's a good day, then she'll likely wait until it's below freezing or snowing. does like to keep us on our toes.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's killing me the wait. I've had goats to give birth but they always gave birth when I wasn't there. I have to be there when my goat gives birth cause the black one was bred to a A taller buck, and the grey one, the last time she kidded her kids came out so fast she didn't have enough time to clean the first one. I really need to be there for the birth just in case if I need to help.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's just the doe's code of honour..... infuriating, i know. you're not along in your plight!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel you!!! The wait is killing me too!! These are my first tho, but still I really want to be here too!!! I thought for sure one of mine was in labor at the beginning of the week, but no.. She hasn't even shown any signs since..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah like my black doe I thought I saw some mucus at her rear, but it was only a little bit and my other doe still has mucus. Their ligs are definitely starting to go away especially on the black doe. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup 2 of mine have lost their plug and I thought that ment it would be very soon.. Then started research and learned it can still be weeks after they loose the plug... Ugh... The 2 that lost plug have both had discharge since.. Come on Babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I had a doe once who had discharge for five days. Then I went outside to get some groceries from the car and I heard a bleat that didn't sound regular. And sure enough she had her babies. They were twins a boy and a girl.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I just thought they would already have their babies since their ligs are starting to disappear.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My pregnant goat has had her ligs coming and going for a couple weeks now.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok that relives me a lot. When is your doe due??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ligs aren't a good indicator. go by udder. when you see the udder really really full and shiny looking, you know it's close. although...sometimes that's not a good indication b/c SOME does don't bag up until after birth..... so....basically it's a crap shoot. lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

When you say shiny. What do you mean by that?? Like it's actually gonna be shiny?? Or what??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok that relives me a lot. When is your doe due??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have no idea. lol She has all the signs of labor but was given to me a couple weeks ago. 

Open vulva, with goo
Ligs gone
Full udder

And there is a baby in there I can see it/feel it poking around lol

But I have no idea when the baby will make it's way into the world or who she was bred to...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is the same way with me. I don't care how much babies they have as long as they are healthy


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey went out there several times today and my grey goat is getting very vocal. Like loud!!! I didn't check her ligs or Rear but I'm goin out there in a lil bit to go check.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Still no babies for you either?? I guess the race is on!! Who's will kid first, mine or yours LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha I guess so let me know when yours has kids and I'll let you know when mine has kids 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol I will, I'll be shouting it from the rooftops  Just checked her and she is cuddled up to another doe, sleeping... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I literally checked mine just a second ago. The black one is making progress. She has more goo at her butt than I've ever seen  eeeek!!! If she has made progress by 12 I'm waking up every two hours to check on her  I want some kids!!! Come on babies!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol I jinxed myself for starting the race!! Haha!! That's Awsome!! Good Luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I went out there just a few minutes ago she seemed to be making baby talk but every once in a while she would bleat loudly. I can't see the goo anymore. She is eating hay now. And every once in a while I think her babies will hurt her and she tries to head butt the other pregnant doe in there with her. Tonight I'm gonna wake up every few hours and check on her if she is progressing maybe sooner than a few hours. I hope she has her babies tonight. Or else all that sleep wasted on nothin.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Did she have her kids yet? Are they heathy? How many? SENDA SOMEPICS IF POSSIBEL


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

SEND SOME PICS IF POSSIBLE*^ (sorry, I can't type today haha)


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

MsMolly2002 said:


> Did she have her kids yet? Are they heathy? How many? SENDA SOMEPICS IF POSSIBEL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No not yet. Although she should have them by the morning. She looks like she is having contractions, her vulva is opening more than it ever has before, and were her tail head is you can feel this thing on her inside the feels like a soft softball. Hopefully she will have them by the morning 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

And trust me when she has her baby(s) I'm gonna post pics and tell everyone I kno!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> No not yet. Although she should have them by the morning. She looks like she is having contractions, her vulva is opening more than it ever has before, and were her tail head is you can feel this thing on her inside the feels like a soft softball. Hopefully she will have them by the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok!!! Hope they are there by morning also for you! Send some pics and tell us all about it when they are here!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> And trust me when she has her baby(s) I'm gonna post pics and tell everyone I kno!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok, good haha! 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I will trust me I will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so freaking excited and nervous and happy all at the same time 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha good! I'm happy for u!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks can you post a pic of your profile picture?? It is soo cute I love it 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha ok! Ill post my favorite goat pics! Where should I post it?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

You can post on this thread since I asked you to post it 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Ohhh ya ok!  sounds great


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

There ya go  ohhhh I love those pics so much haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Is that first pic your goat??  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

That first pic is priceless!!

Hope both of your kiddings go smoothly . Can't wait for more baby pics hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy kidding, I'll bet it all goes well! My best wishes to you and your does!
Cute pictures, Jezzie!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all for the wishes  she has had kids before, and I'm sure she will do fine this time, but I never know. I just wish she would go ahead and have em 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

